# Gumpoldskirchen (Lower Austria) - Guaranteed NO Skyscrapers ;)



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

:uh: fabulous pictures! really charming town :yes:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you so much for you nice comments, *dear Roberto, dear Roman* -_
_your are very kind! _

_Thanks to all who looked in and liked!_


_Today I will show you "Stiftsweingut Heiligenkreuz, Freigut Thallern",_
_a group of old buildings neighbouring Gumpoldskirchen, existing since 1141._


*Thallern*


_is an idyllic place inmidst the vineyards, situated where the Anninger mountain_
_meets "Wiener Becken", a plain in the South of Vienna:_

_







_


_Never miss to taste Austrian cuisine and Austrian wine! _

_







_


_Two famous wine sorts of the region are Zierfandler and Rotgipfler._

_







_


_This appears very inviting to me..._

_







_


_This is near the church and I found several mice holes in the meadow,_
_also pigeon feathers... So I imagine an elder person regularly sitting on this_
_chair, feeding the pigeons and watching the mice jumping... :lol:_

_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_







_


_We say good bye to Thallern and the Anninger._
_The sun breaks through the clouds and enlightens the vineyard..._

_







_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful and idyllic!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

breathtaking scenery and beautiful art everywhere, dear Silvia!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Fabulous set, Silvia!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The well worn chair......lost of great little atmospheric details.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Stunning photographs: austrian table is really attractive, and that chair to watch the pidgeons is a fabulous piece of vernacular Art


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Nothing interesting on television, so... time for posting... :cheers:

Thank you all for liking, and your kind words are very appreciated,
*dear Ben, Roberto, Igor, Jane* and* Eduard*o (I'm missing you and hope
you come back soon!). 


*Gumpoldskirchen - Colours of the Wine Country












.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










.










*I hope I could tempt the one or other here:
If you visit Vienna, don't miss to see also some of the beautiful towns and landscapes
of near Lower Austria! _


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, dear Silvia! Those vineyards look great!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorting through pictures it is better then TV, Silvia! Don't stop


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely colours of autumn! Love your pictures,Silvia :applause: my favorites: 8,9,13,15


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh wow that is really beautiful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Thank you so much for visiting, liking and nice comments, *dear Roberto, Igor,
Roman *and* El Greco*! 



shik2005 said:



Sorting through pictures it is better then TV, Silvia! Don't stop 

Click to expand...

Your are certainly right, Igor. 

Here we go again - Gumpoldskirchen is all in colour now!
For me such landscapes come really close to my imagination of paradise...


*Idyllic Gumpoldskirchen


*Such "Butten" (grape containers) are used for vintage:











As everywhere, the parking cars are annoying for photographers -
except the ones which can be used as mirrors. 











Mother nature ist the best painter...











Idyllic corner near the fireguard museum:











.










Garden of the Teutonic Order Castle (now guesthouse), which is together with the church
a landmark of Gumpoldskirchen:












Vineyard flowers (I love that magenta colour):











A bucolic landscape, food for the soul:











Autumn is the best. 
Then spring.











Dream land...











.










The Castle in an excellent Feng Shui situation: through mountains protected from the cold winds, looking South:











Some wine leaves keep their green colour for a long time.
Some change into a sunny yellow, and some turn into a glowy red:











.










.










.










Simple and lovely folk art:











.










Cozy building with green accents.
Love the lanterns they have in Gumpoldskirchen...










Will be continued some hours or days later. _


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful set, Silvia! Especially reflection: http://up.picr.de/27301966bc.jpg 
& this one: http://up.picr.de/27301982dc.jpg

BTW did you try to rotate this reflection upside down? Looks like watercolour...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks to all for liking, and thank you for your nice reply, *Igor*! 



shik2005 said:


> Wonderful set, Silvia! Especially reflection: http://up.picr.de/27301966bc.jpg
> & this one: http://up.picr.de/27301982dc.jpg
> 
> BTW did you try to rotate this reflection upside down? Looks like watercolour...


Good idea, Igor!  Looks nice indeed, thank you for the hint!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous pics - and very artistically done.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fascinating colors! Once again, I loved all your pictures, dear Silvia.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what a picturesque panorama! quite pleasing to look at them.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_Time to dig out this thread an show some impressions from earlier Autumn.

Thank you so much for your nice comments, *diddyD, Roberto *and* capricorn*! 

Thanks to all who liked!


*Gumpoldskirchen - (Wine)Garden of Eden (1)

*Waiting for a passing train:











A train rushes through Gumpoldskirchen:











The presentable "Hotel zur Post":











Vineyard rose:











Here they are, the kings among Gumpoldskirchen's wines - Zierfandler and Rotgipfler:











Autumn in the wood above Gumpoldskirchen:











Every time I was there I saw climbers in that little excercise wall:











A feast for the eye:











Now this is cute: The people around 1900 built so called "Wetterschießhütten" to fight hail and thunderstorms. Gunpowder was ignited,
and the explosion pressure escaped through a huge sound cone.
So they hoped to force the thunderstorm to drop it's hail ahead of schedule. There were 12 "Wetterschießhütten" (Weathershooting Huts?)
in the area of Gumpoldskirchen.











Inside the hut (which is a reconstruction, but the cone is original) we see
a Wetterschießhütte in the near Steinfeld:











The long, not very high mountain range in the far distance is Leithagebirge.
What a wonderful, fertile land!











The walks there were pure joy and recreation...











Found this little black and red friend on a wall near the vineyards:











The young plants are protected with those blue coverings:











Another set still to follow.
_


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good composition and colour.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_


paul62 said:



Good composition and colour.

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, Paul! 

And thanks for all the likings!


*Gumpoldskirchen - (Wine)Garden of Eden (2, end)

*A beautifully cultivated land:











.










The "eye" of the pond 











Collecting chestnuts - that's a childhood remembrance for me...











From time to time I explore new restaurants / Heurigen -
so I found this cozy guestroom:











A very inviting place:











And a good and typical Austrian meal:











This Dackel longed to play in the yard, but nobody came to open the door.
Finally I stood up and let him out. 











Austrian hospitality: Even the washrooms are decorated with love. kay:











Some bottle labels of the regional wines are very erotic...











.










Another inviting Heurigen:











Passiflora found in a house garden near the cemetery (which is near the
train station):










Good night, everybody!
_


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This new set is just gorgeous, dear Silvia. I love every single detail!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful!  This is  one  of my favorites kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

a nice set of images Silvia! the reflection of the bridge just amazing :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Your images showing rural life in Austria are the best way I could imagine to wish a plane next door to go till those lovely fields and cozy houses. There is color with elegant tones everywhere and, as you said, it's like Heaven 

That idea about hunting the weather around 1900 was absolutely new for me: I heard about spraying ice on the clouds to make rain in arid lands, but never heard about this austrian buildings with I could describe as "cannons".

And I loved austrian hospitality with clean walls and flower decoration on bathrooms: to bring beauty for common moments of life is a way to find eternity.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks to all for liking!
Special thanks to you, *dear Roberto, Roman, Leon *and* Eduardo*, for your nice comments! 
It's so fine to get an echo when posting pictures!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Really nice set, Silvia! Erotic labels are smth!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

_*Igor  

*Haha, it took a little time, until this thread continues! 
But now I've found some pics from autumn 2016 and am able to add a set.

Who doesn't want to see pictures from a lonely walk through foggy vineyards
at this time of the year - please do not scroll down.
All others: Here we go! 


*A Walk Through Autumn Fog in the Vineyards from Thallern to Gumpoldskirchen


*The music of genius Nick Cave always makes me a little sad, but maybe it's exactly
this melancholy which makes it fit to a foggy and lonesome landscape?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5mSi_Cg-i4


From train station Thallern a path leads up into the vineyards:











It's foggy and I can smell the earth and the grass...











Suddenly the church tower of Thallern looks up to me between the wine! 











Higher and higher I walk and have nice views down into the valley:











Nature in autumn, especially in the fog, has a kind of melancholy which I like very much...











I have reached the highest parts of the route now.
Far in the distance a few other hikers:











This is Austria, land of my heart...











Above the wall up there is a street.
Climbing plants in wonderful colours can be seen on the wall, as well as in the vineyard:











Only earth and sky...
Somewhere there behind in the fog is Gumpoldskirchen:











The neighbouring mountains hide in the fog:











The succory shows the last blossoms of the year...











Gumpoldskirchen comes in sight:











What a wonderful play of colours...











The church of Gumpoldskirchen:











Mild and soft is autumn on such days without storm:











Love it how the mountain tops disappear in the fog...











Through the pittoresk Main Road of Gumpoldskirchen it goes down to the train station:











A last time I look back and my heart greets the foggy mountains:










Thank you for looking in here! 
"Dwarfs" like Thallern and Gumpoldskirchen between metropoles like London, Paris, Rio, New York... 
Thank you that it's allowed to show them in the Skyscraper(!)forum! 

_


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Just beautiful!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> _
> The "eye" of the pond
> 
> 
> ...


my personal favorite and one of your best if not the best.
Likewise, the countryside with the vineyards is one of the most beautiful places 
I've ever known and you totally captured its beauty .:cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely stroll in the fog.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Another beautiful thread, dear Silvia!
The mist gives a great charm to the landscape.


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Wonderful thread - full of atmospheric and colourful (depending on the weather) pictures. Thanks a lot for sharing them!

And looking at the gorgeous meals you were enjoying makes me feel so hungry right now...especially since I´m on a diet at the moment ;-)


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely, I like the pastoral ambiance...relaxing.


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

As usual, Gumpoldskirchen and its surroundings look very nice, thanks for sharing


----------

